# Work bench top?



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm building a new work bench and ran into a situation where I want to remove a piece of wood from the top. The top is 70in. Long and I'm planing on using the table saw to cut it. Question is, should I try to cut along the side of the glue line, or should I cut the center of the glue line?


----------



## Iguana (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm guessing you need to make the top a bit narrower? Depending on what you want your final width to be, I'd be aiming to cut on a glue line. Not necessarily dead center, but so that the glue line is removed by the saw.

Cutting down a glue line doesn't make a difference to the saw.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

^ +1. Cut all the glue out. Wood glue will stick to wood much better than to cured glue.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

If you cut the glue out, any rejoining is going to work much better…as mentioned the saw (and blade) doesn't care.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

I had to do the same thing to the ash top on my workbench. Top was too heavy so I used my circular saw to rip it into 3 sections, edge jointed it, then went to the TS for final trimming before gluing it back up. I did not cut on the glue line but rather focused on the size of the panels to fit my planer since I was basically re-milling the top and inserting a replacement board for one that had warped when the workbench had been in a storage unit for 2 years.


----------

